# Recommendations for double sided tape



## papagym (May 12, 2011)

I'm new to this site so I hope I posted this in the right place.
Last year I bought a roll of double sided tape from a well known supplier. The tape is light grey in color and sort of foam backed. It worked well for my first application. I stored the roll away in my toolbox inside of double covered plastic bags one covering the other. I went to use it yesterday only to find that the roll was totally destroyed with the side of the tape against the plastic peal away cover being coated with what seemed to be saw dust. :furious:

I NEED SOME RECOMMENDATIONS ON DOUBLE SIDED TAPE. Glue or the like.
BRADS WORKED WELL IF YOUR NOT WORRIED ABOUT THE MARKS.

I've seen a lot of remarks on using carpet tape. Is it really for joining carpet? Are there any others joining method that work well to attach templates when routing. I'd like to be able to remove the tape easily once I've done. I don't want to destroy the template to get the work appart. If it can be used a few times that is a plus.:huh:

I'd would like see what others use for specific purposes. Thanks!!


I


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like 3M Brand*

I have some that's about 10 yrs old, still sticky, in fact I have to use less than I think. It's very aggressive if used in long strips, so I just use squares to hold templates. I use the paper not the foam.  bill
http://www.uline.com/Grp_239/3M-Double-Sided-Tapes?pricode=WR537&utm_source=Bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=3m%2Bdouble%20sided%20tape&utm_campaign=3M%2BTapes

This is recommended for woodworking, but I don't know if that means is removable or permanent??
http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-16144/Double-Sided-Tapes/3M-9832-Double-Sided-Film-Tape-1-x-60-yards


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

papagym said:


> I'm new to this site so I hope I posted this in the right place.
> Last year I bought a roll of double sided tape from a well known supplier. The tape is light grey in color and sort of foam backed. It worked well for my first application. I stored the roll away in my toolbox inside of double covered plastic bags one covering the other. I went to use it yesterday only to find that the roll was totally destroyed with the side of the tape against the plastic peal away cover being coated with what seemed to be saw dust. :furious:
> 
> I NEED SOME RECOMMENDATIONS ON DOUBLE SIDED TAPE. Glue or the like.
> ...


Hi - I use the Duck brand available at WalMart. Holds well and seems to have a pretty good shelf life. I've been on this roll almost 2 yrs now. Haven't destroyed any templates with it either, most of them are 1/4" MDF. One downside is the backing can be tricky to remove, not terrible once you get the hang of it though.
I don't use near as much since I bought a 23 gauge pinner. Holes are so small I can usually get rid of them with a couple of spritz of water to raise the grain and a quick sanding.:smile:


----------

